# Bullhorns II



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

This time i clued 9 different kind woods together: ziricote, elm, oak, apple, canarywood, cocobolo, snakewood, birch burl and grenadill. Sanded town to 800 grit and finished with carnauba and beewax mix.
I have to admit, that this cocobolo have truly nice colors inside, and birch burl bends so nicely light - really eyecandy .

Tomorrow need to burn my logo on it and cut the bands, then its ready to ship to customer.

Hopefully its like you to.

Cheers!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I must say that you did a EXCELENT work :bowdown: :bowdown: Such an amazing slingshot!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Woah Sharper, that is GORGEOUS! Well done, man! I love it...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

WOW. beauty!


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Fantastic work !!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very good lookin' shooter! Nice joins, I always leave a glue line.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

SSOTM. Hands down.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

SSOTY even!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> SSOTY even!


Hehee, but can you sign it next month competition?


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

holy smokes that is treemendous, awesome work, inspiring all of us to finer works


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful enough said oh and WOOOOWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you guys !


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning! a candidate for the SOTM.


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazing work!!! I can see how much work was involved into making this one.

Great piece of burl you have there in the background.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

great looking shooter you have there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

can't get over how you made that wood glow. almost looks like agate.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm speechless. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so great !!!!!
WOW


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

you need some Osage orange!!! want to do a trade?


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

that is SUPER nice


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Bob Fionda said:


> Stunning! a candidate for the SOTM.


Can you add it like candidate, when time is coming?


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> can't get over how you made that wood glow. almost looks like agate.


maple shines even more, like lightwaves are inside


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I was looking at your Bullhorns III post and had to come back to this one. What do you charge for such a beautiful work?


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Art work bud. Love your shooters.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> I was looking at your Bullhorns III post and had to come back to this one. What do you charge for such a beautiful work?


Hello Beanflip, im glad that you like my work so much, this one is already sold, I got 80$, but I can make new if you really interest.


----------

